# Buttermilk in chocolate pudding?



## JMediger (Nov 30, 2011)

Hello all ... I have a hankering for chocolate pudding and have buttermilk left from dressing and bread pudding.  I am tempted to use it for one of the two cups of milk the recipe calls for.  Thoughts?  Experiences?


----------



## Timothy (Nov 30, 2011)

JMediger said:


> Hello all ... I have a hankering for chocolate pudding and have buttermilk left from dressing and bread pudding. I am tempted to use it for one of the two cups of milk the recipe calls for. Thoughts? Experiences?


 
Thoughts; that sounds good to me. It should add another level of richness to the pudding. Please, let us know how it turned out!


----------



## JMediger (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm just wondering about the tang ...


----------

